# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  opinion on Briot Accura CX edger

## mauroventura

Hello Guys,
I m buying a Briot Accura CX edger .

I d like to know opinions concerning this patternless edger.


thanks a lot

----------


## erehwon optical

Are you buying new or used?

----------


## mauroventura

I'm thinking to buy it used.
The price for a used one is around 12000 $ (asking to different sellers).

Mauro

----------


## Samuel Jong

> I'm thinking to buy it used.
> The price for a used one is around 12000 $ (asking to different sellers).
> 
> Mauro


Just want to know why you choose Briot instead of Nidek.

----------


## erehwon optical

We have had Briot, Nidek, and Horizon edgers the only one that I would buy used is a Briot. and only Accura with the color screen and newer (They were made in sufficient quantities to make replacement parts readily available on the rare occasions they were needed).
Broit, holds it's calibration for several hundred pair, with very few retouches. Almost everyone in the office can run it.

----------


## Samuel Jong

> We have had Briot, Nidek, and Horizon edgers the only one that I would buy used is a Briot. and only Accura with the color screen and newer (They were made in sufficient quantities to make replacement parts readily available on the rare occasions they were needed).
> Broit, holds it's calibration for several hundred pair, with very few retouches. Almost everyone in the office can run it.


I was offered Briot Accura Lab Edger & Acurra Pro, and also Nidek ME1000. What do you think? Which one? Currently we are using Topcon ALE-5000SGII. Thanks.

----------


## erehwon optical

Condition and price equal, it depends on your needs the lab is a faster high production machine that, I believe requires a separate scanning unit. My guess is the pro unless you need the high production capabilities, without more information on your situation.
check this link http://www.briot-usa.com/products/cx_lab.php on the left side of this page are both edger links review the features

----------


## ASenior

I would stay away from whom ever has the most used edgers on the market that are around 5-6 years old. When i was an Optician, I never worked with another optician or Dr. (OD) that want to get rid of the edger unless something was wrong with it. Most Leasing terms are 5 years, and if they want to get rid of it then or shortly after.... then you have to wounder why. I know if it where me and the edger was running great and had no history of problems, I would run it till I got back every penny possible, NOT turn around imediatly and buy a new one.

Nidek makes a durable machine for the most part (I purchased a 9000SX and worked for them for 2yrs) So does Topcon. They are both manufactured in Japan. Topcon has the Ultima5000SG XP (220v) very fast, and it does a special nasal and temperal chamfer and polish (R&P)

If you buy a used edger, make sure it is factory refurbished with kind of warranty (most being 6mos.) Otherwise buy directly from the Doctor or owner because you can then save money for the risk that is being assumed. Case in point, I know a Doc here in So Cal that an Briot Acura CX in working great condition for waaaay under 12k. 12K for a used edger in my mind better be factory refurb'd w/ warranty, and not just dusted off regreased and calibrated.

Good luck Bud

----------


## Samuel Jong

Will go to Singapore next week, and the vendor would like to demo Nidek, Briot and Indo as well.

----------


## labtech

I have one, worst mistake ever.
Parallax (sorry for spelling) error means it is impossible to block with out any vertical prism over a 1.00D.The tracer is a nightmare, sizing is very poor and even the engineers say it is the weakest point of the machine.You can only recall the previous job, no more.Every job it beeps and beeps, asking for small chucks, its like having the radio playing in the lab.Sizing is poor as it relies on a metal to metal contact for sizing.It feels so flimsy.Please buy a nidek, ME-1000, and be nice to yourself!

----------


## Samuel Jong

> I have one, worst mistake ever.
> Parallax (sorry for spelling) error means it is impossible to block with out any vertical prism over a 1.00D.The tracer is a nightmare, sizing is very poor and even the engineers say it is the weakest point of the machine.You can only recall the previous job, no more.Every job it beeps and beeps, asking for small chucks, its like having the radio playing in the lab.Sizing is poor as it relies on a metal to metal contact for sizing.It feels so flimsy.Please buy a nidek, ME-1000, and be nice to yourself!


Have you ever heard about Indo?

----------

